# Pics From The Stand This Evenin`



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2006)

Per Deltons request, I took my camera along this evenin`. I fugured ya`ll might enjoy these. I saw a  total of 23 deer. I had one that I would have put on the wall prowlin` in the thick stuff, but he would never give me a clear shot.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice pics Nic.

I had a four like that last time I went out. Gonna be a good one in a couple of years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2006)

Some more.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 10, 2006)

Great pics from the stand.  Nothing like lots of activity to keep you on your toes.  Thanks for sharing the views.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Nick!!! Nice lookin' food plot and young buck!

What's he got planted there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2006)

I`m not sure D. Some kind of winter forage. He has some Austrian winter peas in other plots, but not in this one. I was in the tower I was tellin` you about, the floor is 35 feet off the ground.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Great pics nic!!


----------



## ramsey (Dec 10, 2006)

SWEET!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 10, 2006)

Now that's good stand pics - thanks Nic.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 10, 2006)

looks like an awesome place nic, i am not sure i could have let all that meat walk   with all the deer i have been cookin' and eatin' lately, i feel like i want to rub my head on a tree. hope you get the great ol' bigun


----------



## CAL (Dec 10, 2006)

Good pictures and food plot as well Nick.Adds up to a nice afternoon.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 11, 2006)

great pictures. you huntin lee county?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Pics Nic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tour Nic. Real nice photo's you took.


----------



## hwy22 (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures nic. Nice looking food plot to


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 11, 2006)

cool shots nic !


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2006)

That looks like a great spot. Lots of action in that plot. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pics there Nic !!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

Nick, it looks like you've got yourself a fine place to hunt. I look forward to seeing some pics of the trophy buck you're gonna take from that stand....


----------



## LJay (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Pics NIck!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2006)

bam_bam said:


> great pictures. you huntin lee county?




Yea Bam Bam, this was in Lee County. About a half mile from my house.


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like you had a busy afternoon. Good shots Nic, enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing and a big thanks for not taking any pictures of your feet while perched up there!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2006)

keep em coming Nico, but quit using so much zoom with no rest


----------



## JawjaDawg (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice! At least that confirms there are still live deer in Georgia somewhere...just not around my stands!!!!!


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 17, 2006)

what do you have planted in your foodplot? It seems to be working well.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2006)

Sweet! I'd have an intchy trigger finger for sure.


----------

